# littermates



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

So, I was reading the thread with the two guys that both happened to be on GP and had pups from the same litter. The breeder I bought Boss from kept a pup from his litter and sent me a pic the other day. Anyone else have littermate pics? Heres Buddha and Boss. Lol. Funny how the two names worked out as well.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Fun!

Here's Lucy's sister. I can never for the life of me remember how to spell her name so I won't even try:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have litter mates and pics of litter mates. I'll post some up in a minute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oooooooo I like this thread! I will gather some pics to post


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok Pyra was from a litter of 5. I don't have recent pics of two of her siblings but here is her and her brother (black nose) and sister (red nose). And of course Pyra right in the middle 










Here is her sister (front) and Pyra at the last show.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's a handful of Champers' littermates from about 3 months ago when they were 6 months old. If I remember right, 2 pups couldn't make it up for the "reunion".

That's my husband on the far left handling someone's pup, and me beside him.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

My friend ended up getting diesels litter mate























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

the whole little clan, of course D is stuffing his face







the runt






another brother that looks like the one my friend got

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> Here's a handful of Champers' littermates from about 3 months ago when they were 6 months old. If I remember right, 2 pups couldn't make it up for the "reunion".
> 
> That's my husband on the far left handling someone's pup, and me beside him.


That's cute!! I want a little reunion haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

These are all litter mates...

This is Hennessy my pup








This is Nala in the back and Bandit in the front owned by a friend.








This is Glory owned by a friend 








I'm not sure of the name of this pup or who owns it.








I have another pup off of this litter but my phone is still out of pic taking room. Ugh! Pretty consistent.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I love this thread!! What made everyone pick their pup over the litter mates?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

momma to the litter Ch. Jersey...

This is Sour Patch owned by the breeder








This is Buffy (obviously not my Buffy) not sure of the owner 








And my poor pup...

My envy with all of her flaws I still love her.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Princess...Which pup is which? Lol! I know their names but I don't know who is who


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh Coach! Precious totally looks like Pyra! So cool!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Princess...Which pup is which? Lol! I know their names but I don't know who is who


I edited it to add names 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

This is my cap'n Morgan.

















And his litter mate that the breeder kept  

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

So Banshee has three brothers, all owned by friends  off of Lisa's yard, K9 Performance Kennels.








Auctus








Oenamaus (I don't think I spelled that right)








And Gannicus (daddy's look alike)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Great thread! Love the pics.

this is Mel and his littermates He is totally the cutest I do not care what any of ya'll say!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> Great thread! Love the pics.
> 
> this is Mel and his littermates He is totally the cutest I do not care what any of ya'll say!


Awwww he is the cutest! I like the set of twins too though lol. I would name them Panda1 and Panda2.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

ames said:


> Great thread! Love the pics.
> 
> this is Mel and his littermates He is totally the cutest I do not care what any of ya'll say!


I have to agree. Look at those paws!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ames! Oh my gosh! Puppy Mel! Flipping cute! Yes he is definitely the one I would have picked!  

Paola! Do you have any pics of Buffy and any of her siblings? It would be neat to see them. Awww I always liked Envy...she doesn't look terribly flawed in that pic...maybe easty westy but its a bad pic so it's hard to tell. Like I said, we need new stacked pics of your whole crew!!!  

Odin-- awwwww they are all so good looking  I <3 my baby Auctus. I just realized banshee was the only girl!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Ames! Oh my gosh! Puppy Mel! Flipping cute! Yes he is definitely the one I would have picked!
> 
> Paola! Do you have any pics of Buffy and any of her siblings? It would be neat to see them. Awww I always liked Envy...she doesn't look terribly flawed in that pic...maybe easty westy but its a bad pic so it's hard to tell. Like I said, we need new stacked pics of your whole crew!!!
> 
> Odin-- awwwww they are all so good looking  I <3 my baby Auctus. I just realized banshee was the only girl!


Some more of Envy.

























Her rear is high along with her feet.

I try to get good stacked pics but my husband is an awful picture taker and he can't hold her stacked for me to do it. I'm gonna try again but I'm on hold until I get a new phone 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

These are Buffy's only litter mates. She was one of a very small litter. Same as cap'n.

Pocket full of sweets RIP 









I'm not sure of this girls name. She's already been sold 3 times. I had the opportunity to pick her up but didn't have the cash. I'm still sick about it.

















And of course Mrs. Buffalicious herself!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Another pic of Sweets









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh that second girl is adorabull!!! I would take the dog!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh that second girl is adorabull!!! I would take the dog!


Ya I'm kicking myself. I already told her current owner if he lets her go I want her. I will make it happen next time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh my god! Baby Mel is the freaking cutest!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

Diego & his sister, Star


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwww!  she is a pretty girl!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Thought I would share more of Pyra and her brothers and sisters! They were all the cutest EVER! 








Baby Pyra








Little piggies 

















Dawwwww...puppy pile








Pyra hanging her head out of the crate lol








Bath time! Lol!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Odin-- awwwww they are all so good looking  I <3 my baby Auctus. I just realized banshee was the only girl!


Yup, she sure is! And I'm honored to have her. I think I might dig up some puppy litter pics... her brothers sure did like to pic on her! Lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Here is Lucy's other littermate, Diamond:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh wow she sure grew up too! I also like her white head sister  she was a cutie too!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Here is Lucy's other littermate, Diamond:


THATS Lucy's sister?! Lucy still looks like a pup, her sister looks full grown!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

DieselsMommie said:


> THATS Lucy's sister?! Lucy still looks like a pup, her sister looks full grown!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha ha, right?! Maybe I'm not feeding Lucy enough... 

Here's a more recent shot of Lucy. I can't really judge whether she looks like a puppy still or not. I still see my 6 year old mutt as a "puppy".


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Love to see everyone's adorable pictures...

Here is my Gem















Here is her brother, the breeders parents kept him.








This is the only picture I have of the whole litter








Last one is part of the litter my baby came from,
Gemini is the middle one in front.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Ha ha, right?! Maybe I'm not feeding Lucy enough...
> 
> Here's a more recent shot of Lucy. I can't really judge whether she looks like a puppy still or not. I still see my 6 year old mutt as a "puppy".


Lucy definitely looks more grown up in that pic, but I still see her as a puppy too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I think I would of had to pick baby Mel also...How adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

APBT Mom said:


> I think I would of had to pick baby Mel also...How adorable!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Gem's litter is cute! The white and black patches! That's what I always wanted

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Flexs littermate sister


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Most of the litter was white with grey patches, except one of the girls was all white and a boy that was white with black markings just as you like. He was pretty adorable but since we already had a boy we were set on getting a little girl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Flex is the noticably biggest










Flexs litter (flexs fat ass is the one facing the camera with his belly showing)










Hes still the biggest and facing the camera head


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Awwww I want a little flex!!

His sister looks just like him!! Wow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh Flexwas so cute!!! I like the pic of him and his siblings in the outdoor pen. Such a great color they all are


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Mom (Nala) Dad (Bruno) and my baby Luna.



Luna's the one awake looking like a goof..








Sister Kaya


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Her sister is a pretty pup too!  both of them are a lot leaner than the parents it looks like. Thanks for sharing Stephan


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Her sister is a pretty pup too!  both of them are a lot leaner than the parents it looks like. Thanks for sharing Stephan


Thanks Coach!

Ya the dam (Nala) is a little chubber but the sire (Bruno) is lean and mean. Haven't seen a more muscular bully as lean as him in person to date. Pictures don't do him justice. They we're approx 65-70lbs in this photo. The owner had them on Ol Roy  Ekkkkkkkk. but he worked Bruno out religiously.

Luna is basically (almost) at full weight now at 12 months. She just tipped 50lbs. I like to keep her lean though. And where she's at now is not even "lean". We'll pack on about 5-10lbs once she turns 18 months and we start some working/hiking and mountain terrain stuff. :doggy:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol! I never understand how someone could feed that and then work their dog... The results would be so much better if he was on a quality food like you feed Luna. Oh well, they are his dogs. Now looking at the picture, it does look like only mom is the chubby one.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol! I never understand how someone could feed that and then work their dog... The results would be so much better if he was on a quality food like you feed Luna. Oh well, they are his dogs. Now looking at the picture, it does look like only mom is the chubby one.


Right? All that effort and work into keeping him fit etc and you have him on OL ROY!? :stick: I never understood and probably never will. I wish I had better photo's of him.



Here's another one of fatty mama Nala with a bone in her mouth  At least I know where Luna gets her sweet, aloof and curious personality from


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Luna and Flex are both pretty dogs...I love getting to see what everyone looked like as a puppy compared to now!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Ol Roy! Gross!...What do you guys feed your pups? I feed mine BilJac, I really like it! For my dogs that is lol

EDIT: I can't believe I thought BilJac was so great! I do not feed that to my dogs anymore.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Flex is the noticably biggest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww look at baby flex!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I think the other dog on the left of the cage with flex, looks a lot like the hooker as a pup

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

APBT Mom said:


> Ol Roy! Gross!...What do you guys feed your pups? I feed mine BilJac, I really like it! For my dogs that is lolSent from Petguide.com Free App


I feed Orijen. Every dog is different though and I don't mean to sway you but there are a lot better choices than BilJac! Go with a grain free kibble that works for your dog and your wallet. So many brands to choose from. Check out the diet/nutrtion forum on here!



Cain's Mom said:


> Awww look at baby flex!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Flex looks hilarious in that last pic. Definitely a good looking lug!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok now it's Lucius' turn! I only know what one of his brothers looks like. Anyway, here is his little family 


















Litter mates! Lucius is the tan puppy in the very back--his head looks like its sniffing another pup's bum  









Lucius and Beans! 















Here is Lucius now!









And his brother


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lucius and Beans!


Great photos! Lucius and Beans just sounds like a good combination haha upruns:up::cheers:

Ps. The name Beans is hilarious...a buddy of mine actually named his pup "Meat Sauwce"


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Stephan said:


> Thanks Coach!
> 
> Ya the dam (Nala) is a little chubber but the sire (Bruno) is lean and mean. Haven't seen a more muscular bully as lean as him in person to date. Pictures don't do him justice. They we're approx 65-70lbs in this photo. The owner had them on Ol Roy  Ekkkkkkkk. but he worked Bruno out religiously.
> 
> Luna is basically (almost) at full weight now at 12 months. She just tipped 50lbs. I like to keep her lean though. And where she's at now is not even "lean". We'll pack on about 5-10lbs once she turns 18 months and we start some working/hiking and mountain terrain stuff. :doggy:


So its "cool" to promote "lean, mean looking" dogs..... that's what society needs....


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Awwww I want a little flex!!
> 
> His sister looks just like him!! Wow
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wouldnt wish a little flex on my worst enemy lmoa


::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh Flexwas so cute!!! I like the pic of him and his siblings in the outdoor pen. Such a great color they all are


Thank you ma'am



Cain's Mom said:


> Awww look at baby flex!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah back before the sob was such a sob lol


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Was baby flex a handful? Nah he's too cute lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> So its "cool" to promote "lean, mean looking" dogs..... that's what society needs....


"Lean and mean" is pertaining to a physical characteristic. The term "lean and mean" is a household phrase. Making sense yet? Now actually having an aggressive dog and boasting about it's aggression while implying it's a cool thing, is a totally different story.

And despite your remarks to me yesterday I still gave Flex a compliment in this thread.

You obviously have nothing better to do than talk chit. Dime a dozen buddy.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

When did he ever boast about his dog being aggressive? All he said was having a DA dog comes with the territory of having a Pit bull.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Stephan said:


> I feed Orijen. Every dog is different though and I don't mean to sway you but there are a lot better choices than BilJac! Go with a grain free kibble that works for your dog and your wallet. So many brands to choose from. Check out the diet/nutrtion forum on here!
> 
> BilJac has a grain free food, that I started using a year ago. Mine seem to do better with that than any other food. I did my research and believed I had picked a good brand for them, did I not? It makes me sad when people feed their pups crap, I don't want to be one of those people.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

APBT Mom said:


> BilJac has a grain free food, that I started using a year ago. Mine seem to do better with that than any other food. I did my research and believed I had picked a good brand for them, did I not? It makes me sad when people feed their pups crap, I don't want to be one of those people.Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How is your pup doing on the Biljac? Coat health? Eye health? Stool? BilJac in general is a very poor brand of dog food. If it is grain free though and he/she is doing well on it then I'd say just keep your eye open for a better brand (less fillers and junk) at a comparable price then ween him/her over! Here is a link to some good reviews.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/brand/

And don't worry, you don't seem like "one of those people" up: You seem to take interest into your dogs health and kibble and that says a lot in itself! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Me being a dick(even though i wasnt i simply gave my opinion on da dogs which wasnt pointed at anyone)doesnt change my dog being a gorgeous dog lol. And hes da and ha bro u wouldn't like him in person. Appriciate the compliment though.


Dm Flex was a relatively good puppy til the "teenage" stage then we bumped heads a lot. He mellowed out and I figured out how to deal with him individually so we're good now. Hes a good dog just has his moments where he acts like a huge puppy.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

That sounds A LOT like D!

I love flex, he's a gorgeous gorgeous dog!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Dm Flex was a relatively good puppy til the "teenage" stage then we bumped heads a lot. He mellowed out and I figured out how to deal with him individually so we're good now. Hes a good dog just has his moments where he acts like a huge puppy.


Sounds like Cain lol. I love flex. I'd love to meet him one day

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I honestly wish I could meet everyone's dogs on here. They all sound hilarious when I hear everyone's stories about their pups

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> This is my cap'n Morgan.
> 
> View attachment 33865
> 
> ...


So Cap'n only had 2 litter mates. Both males. His litter mate that the crappy ass breeder kept died yesterday. I'm so devastated about it. I really wanted to buy him too to get him out of the situation and now it's too late  rip Andre. So sorry you didn't get a longer life than this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you Stephan! Yes my dogs are in all around great health. We go for vet check ups every six months and I am always keeping a close eye on them. People have told me that they are fine and it's over kill but I don't think so. I am a worry wart when it comes to my pups, I just want to make certain I am always doing the best for them. My dogs have always been my whole world, since I was a small child at least.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear about what happen to the litter mate to Cap'n, that is so sad but don't for a second think that was your fault.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

King's litter was huge.... 2 males, 8 females. King was 2nd pick male, and the biggest pup of the litter from birth to right before they shipped him out to me.

Here's King(middle) with his 2 of his sisters:










King when he was a heartbreaker lol:


















I haven't been able to track down King's only littermate brother unfortunately, but I have pictures of 3 of his littermate sisters:

Naza(the dog the breeder kept from the litter):










Drama (Queen):










Drama (yes, another drama lol):


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

STiLL WILL said:


>


Looking good Matt! But wait, back "when" he was a heartbreaker??? Haha we all know he is still breaking hearts :thumbsup:up: Prolly gonna be a lifelong thing for him eh!

I'm heading to SoCal tonight. Gonna see the parents and take Luna to her first beach/ocean! San Diego tomorrow then Santa Monica Sunday. Where about's are you again?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwww so cute! One of the girl's crops looks great the other is a little funky. Anyway, they are all nice looking pups!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Stephan said:


> Looking good Matt! But wait, back "when" he was a heartbreaker??? Haha we all know he is still breaking hearts :thumbsup:up: Prolly gonna be a lifelong thing for him eh!
> 
> I'm heading to SoCal tonight. Gonna see the parents and take Luna to her first beach/ocean! San Diego tomorrow then Santa Monica Sunday. Where about's are you again?


I'll meet you at the SM pier! Diesel LOVES the beach I'm sure Luna will too. I heard that There's a dog beach down in Santa Barbara where they can run off leash you should check it out if you have time...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Still will & JTP....if king and flex ever go missing....check my house first

I'm obsessed with your guys' dogs! Love the coloring, it's so sharp looking

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hahaha if you can get him without getting ate you deserve him


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I'll meet you at the SM pier! Diesel LOVES the beach I'm sure Luna will too. I heard that There's a dog beach down in Santa Barbara where they can run off leash you should check it out if you have time...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hey thanks! Yes my brother who lives in San Fran mentioned a dog friendly beach near SB. Luna and I will most definitely be at the Santa Monica pier at some point. I'll pm you : ) up:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I wouldn't go to the off leash areas....you never know what idiot will let their dog aggressive lab off leash to run around and it attack your dog....and then your dog might decide she will fight back and could really injure/kill this other dog...but in the end the "evil pitbull" will get the blame.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Stephan said:


> Looking good Matt! But wait, back "when" he was a heartbreaker??? Haha we all know he is still breaking hearts :thumbsup:up: Prolly gonna be a lifelong thing for him eh!
> 
> I'm heading to SoCal tonight. Gonna see the parents and take Luna to her first beach/ocean! San Diego tomorrow then Santa Monica Sunday. Where about's are you again?


LOL thanks man!  King's come a long way from his puppy face days, and it's definitely a 50/50 split with people reactions when they see me walking him around the neighborhood----either they come up closer because they can't believe how "pretty" he is with his coat & eye combo(bahaha) or they put even more space between them and us haha! Either way I don't mind. King likes to stare at new faces only because he's a people freak---his eyes can be intimidating to most people which I can understand. So far, TONS more women than men have actually asked me if they could meet and pet him, so I guess he still got that heartbreaker in him LMAO.

Ahhh man, I just missed you! I was down in Costa Mesa/Westminster area 2 weeks ago visiting my cousin and celebrating my gf's bday. Brought King along with us to Huntington Beach, and just by coincidence there was some huge Corgi meet somewhere down on the beach lol. There were Corgi's E-V-E-R-Y-W-H-E-R-E....King was going nuts as I made him sit at attention the whole time LOL!

Luna is going to go nuts on the beach lol.....goodluck pulling her out that water. 



::::COACH:::: said:


> Awwww so cute! One of the girl's crops looks great the other is a little funky. Anyway, they are all nice looking pups!


Haha thanks Coach....yeah the 2nd Drama(white nose) has a funky short crop, a little more bell than I'd like on a crop like that.



DieselsMommie said:


> I'll meet you at the SM pier! Diesel LOVES the beach I'm sure Luna will too. I heard that There's a dog beach down in Santa Barbara where they can run off leash you should check it out if you have time...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





DieselsMommie said:


> Still will & JTP....if king and flex ever go missing....check my house first
> 
> I'm obsessed with your guys' dogs! Love the coloring, it's so sharp looking
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL!! I guess I passed by your stomping grounds a few weeks ago as well!

You probably wouldn't have a hard time stealing King....I'd say new faces to him fall right under food and right above toys on his value totem pole lol. Too bad we don't live closer, I'd let you watch him on when I take day trips for business.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Aww I totally would!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I wouldn't go to the off leash areas....you never know what idiot will let their dog aggressive lab off leash to run around and it attack your dog....and then your dog might decide she will fight back and could really injure/kill this other dog...but in the end the "evil pitbull" will get the blame.


Yeah....PERSONALLY, I hate off leash areas....ESPECIALLY when I have to walk through one to get to the LEASHED areas. I'll only walk through when there's 2 or less dogs in the unleashed areas. Hell, even in the smaller leashed areas like 2-way walking paths people lack the most remedial levels of common sense(ie: walking their leashed dogs with TONS of slack on narrow paths). I've scolded enough people in my local spots who've forced me to pick up my (leashed) dog because of their free roaming hound so they NOW know if they see me or my dog, they better be on THEIR best behavior as well lol.

For public outings where I let King 'free run' between me and my gf(still training to sharpen recall command) across a field, we either have the area to ourselves with King, or his feet don't hit the ground and we move on and drive somewhere else. We always begin "play" time with 15-20 mins of command training, and nothing annoys me more than some dipsh*t letting their dog run up all the way to us ruining our training sessions. It's not King I'm worried about, it's the owners with the free roaming dogs and weak recalls.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

My friend who got one of Diesel's litter mates sent me a recent pic today















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow ds littermate looks sooo much older than him. Thats crazy.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

It was always like that! I got D first then a month later she got Loki and he was SO much bigger then him! At 10 weeks diesel was like 12lbs and he was like 17lbs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Tracked down the owner of King's only littermate brother finally, hes in Massachusetts. Owner named him "Tonka." He was 1st pick male...

(King on the right side, both 9 months in these pictures)










Me and the owner connected via FB Chat and compared our pups. Tonka sits a bit shorter at the withers and about a 1.5 lbs lighter than King, with a build more similar to their mother Gaia(shorter, slightly wider at the shoulders). No mistaking they are brothers though!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

STiLL WILL said:


>


I prefer King's build and crop over Tonka's :cheers: Both great looking pups Matt!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I wish I woulda went with the crop!!

I love your pup will!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I like King's face better  but both are very handsome boys!


----------



## Bmore pits (Nov 7, 2013)

great looking dogs everyone!! I am new here and thought I would show my girl and a few of her littermates

this is remy and three of her sisters as pups...(remy is second from the right)


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Stephan said:


> I prefer King's build and crop over Tonka's :cheers: Both great looking pups Matt!


Thanks man! :cheers:



DieselsMommie said:


> I wish I woulda went with the crop!!
> 
> I love your pup will!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank youuuu!  Diesel is still handsome w/o the crop! up:



::::COACH:::: said:


> I like King's face better  but both are very handsome boys!


Haha that's the first thing the gf said when I showed her King's brother. Thanks Coach!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My litter mates. Xena and Crixus!


----------



## bs2713 (Nov 10, 2013)

love those pit bulls!!!


----------



## bs2713 (Nov 10, 2013)

they are amazingly cute!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Love those pictures of your girls Holly!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> My litter mates. Xena and Crixus!


That second pic is too awesome!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

STiLL WILL said:


> Tracked down the owner of King's only littermate brother finally, hes in Massachusetts. Owner named him "Tonka." He was 1st pick male...
> 
> (King on the right side, both 9 months in these pictures)
> 
> ...


I like King so much better, and you know I have always said his face is so fitting to his name!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> My friend who got one of Diesel's litter mates sent me a recent pic today
> View attachment 34697
> 
> View attachment 34705
> ...


I like Diesel better lol, and his ears even sit better...though I still wish I would have cropped also 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you guys 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Just got emailed some pictures of Gemini's brothers

http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums...902af2c23db6f1d7caabbb33dfbea_zps15d26cb0.jpg
http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums...3ba1fae9bb281c1eaeeb60d1665ba_zpsf428f74f.jpg
http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums...9fae5e07b1dbdd515a54c0b865534_zps40a6c83c.jpg

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh wow I love the one with the eye patch!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

More littermates:

















<~~~ she attacked D when they were real young. The guy kept her and the white one in the first pic. Supposedly this girl always is going after the white one and mama dog


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Oh wow I love the one with the eye patch!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So did my Husband! We were there for a girl though The breeders parents kept him.
The people that wanted Gemini ended up getting the one in the other pictures.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> More littermates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pups in the bottom picture are so cute 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I originally wanted the white pup in the last photo. He was already rehomed so D got sent to me instead lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

You can definitely tell D is related to his siblings.  all so cute!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Haha yeah they all have that worried look.

But I dunno if his mom is red and dad buckskin, do you get the colors of these littermates?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

